# I have been Zilla bombed



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I have just gotten home from class when the bell rings and I think, Yes my PIF is here!

There is a little more than a pif here










the bottom one is the PIF and there is only supposed to be 1 cigar in there?

I have not opened any of them yet, I am writing as I open them

The one I was expecting first, not a bomb but it made the bomb even better as I was expecting 1 and got 7

what do you know that big ass box only had 1 cigar in it

this is the incredible cigar you get when you tell Anonobomber you only want 1 cigar in a PIF










now for the bombs

first from SoCalOCMatt

I am excited for this one as he has given my some incredible sticks in the past










2 avo
Davidoff grand cru
Fuente anejo
Fuente Gran Reserva

Matt you did not disappoint, and your letter means a lot as well

up next we have DougDog26816










la aroma de cuba
My father
Padron (maybe 2000)
tatuaje Fausto esteli
LFD Reserva Especial

Thank you Doug, I can't wait to smoke the tatuaje

time for you Kapathy










Rom 101 namakubi
quesada oktoberfest
di fazio
perdomo lot 23
padilla
santos miami

thank you Kevin, I am really excited about the Octoberfest

3 more to go whose next...

Piperdown










Kristoff maduro
WOAM
San Cristobal
San Cristobal Del sol
and diesel

all really good sticks, thanks Eric

KcJason, lets see what you got

Sol Cubano artisan
flor fina 858
CAO La Traviata maduro
joya de nicaragua antano
cuesta rey centenario Stanford's cameroon reserve
Gran Habano vintage

Thanks Jason, they small really good.

And last but not least we have Hannibal










diesel
illusione MK
Satori Zen
Bolivar
Tatuaje M80
Cain F

Really excited over the M80

Now that I have opened all of your very generous packages and read all of your love letters. It seams like the reason for me being chosen to receive such a generous showing by some great BOTL's is my work with group buys.

I love this site, sharing rare sticks in the group buy forum is fun to me. Every one wants rare cigars and I have no problem helping others.

To me finding a box of rare cigars is fun, like hunting down a rare baseball card to someone who loves baseball cards.

Once again thank you for your generosity, have a great day Puff. I know this has made my day great.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice hit!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy crap, the ZK finally struck!!! Well chosen target, gents! (And some incredible sticks too!)

Enjoy those in good health, Michael!


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW, check out the ZK's busting out a whopping 6 bombs at once! That's some skill you all have there.

What's next? You all going to talk about your next 'big hit' for 3 months before any action is taken?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

It ain't over until the SIBFO sings...just FYI!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> It ain't over until the SIBFO sings...just FYI!


Yep - it aint over cause the SIBFO hasn't sung yet!! And we like to spread the JOY over a couple days. Taking notes Don of the *********** ??? All 2 of you???


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

What the hell is ZK?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome looking sticks! Enjoy them. Only have of the ZK's hit you today, I'd say don't repair you mailbox until the weekend. There's a good chance there's more on the way.

Great job gents! You blasted him with some great sticks.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

A rare ZK bomb sighting. And a very nice bombing at that. Good job guys, I like watching destruction much more than watching lots of :blah::blah::blah:


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

So the ZK do exist... what do you know about that


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> It ain't over until the SIBFO sings...just FYI!


I heard that the SIBFO only sings with short bursts or barks and has bad breath.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> A rare ZK bomb sighting. And a very nice bombing at that. Good job guys, I like watching destruction much more than watching lots of :blah::blah::blah:


Finally our Family agrees on something!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

very nice multihit, and excellent looking sticks!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow - jaw dropping hit; completely obliterated. :tu


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Wow - jaw dropping hit; completely obliterated. :tu


And to think it's probably not over yet......


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Your very welcome Brother! 

I hope you enjoy the selection!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Enjoy them brother. All of those have about a year on them and are good to go. The AVO not in the tube is the LE 08 (2008 .).



CALIFORNIA KID said:


> To me finding a box of rare cigars is fun, like hunting down a rare baseball card to someone who loves baseball cards.


I feel the same way... about blowing up your mailbox :thumb:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Enjoy the sticks, hope there are a few new ones for you to try in there.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

tic toc tic toc tic toc


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

SCORE! That's not a hit, or a strike, that's pure anihilation!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

The ZK is almost like Sasquatch, you wanna believe the they exist, but all you get are some fuzzy pictures.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

the destruction continues


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice. Gotta love the angry llama.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Enjoy them Michael. You deserve them for all the things you do for the BOTL here on puff.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

foster0724 said:


> Enjoy them Michael. You deserve them for all the things you do for the BOTL here on puff.


What is the unbanded one ?


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

That is a custom rolled from my trip to the Dominican in March. Nice med-full smoke.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

It looks and smells really good.


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

Nice job Llama's, I guess you really do exist :wave:. Great looking sticks for a great BOTL, well deserved Michael.


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

enjoy man !


----------



## TrmptPlyr (Nov 17, 2011)

LOL, these notes are hillarious...


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

*cough* not over yet *cough*


----------



## tupacboy (Sep 10, 2009)

i love matt's note... nice bomb


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

kozzman555 said:


> *cough* not over yet *cough*


I didn't get anything yesterday do I thought I was safe. Now im woried.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

sorry it took me so long to post these but my computer went down and it took apple a few days to replace the hard drive

more damage to my mail box


----------

